# Lohmann browns



## Lohmann (Sep 30, 2016)

Picked up these beauts today. Since they are rare in some countries I thought I would post it for enthusiasts to see.

I think the darker hen is closer to the breed standard.

They're the most chilled birds I've ever had and in terms of noise hardly a peep (pardon pun) from them at all. They even laid back with smaller birds.10/10!


----------



## Lohmann (Sep 30, 2016)

Will post better pics tomorrow. Also thanks to those who replied to my previous thread


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Looks similar to the ISA brown.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

If you look up Ex-Batts on U.K. sites you will find people who have them.


----------



## Lohmann (Sep 30, 2016)

wow, very similar. Both beautiful


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They are good looking birds. I like that heavier body look.


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

They look exactly like my 2 of my girls!


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They are all beautiful. I had never heard of Lohmanns. Is there any history on the breed?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

European battery hens.Same concept as the ISA brown.

http://www.lohmanngb.co.uk/lohmann-brown-classic


----------



## Lohmann (Sep 30, 2016)

They are very similar and beautiful of course! They're getting super tame too. Mine are still young but I can't wait to collect their eggs so I can stop supporting the, often cruel egg industry.


----------



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

My 2 are super tame! So much so that I often end up stepping on their toes. But only with me. They keep their distance from anyone else...


----------



## Lohmann (Sep 30, 2016)

Same here! They follow me everytime I walk past. I find it quite amazing how my chickens, pigeons and parrots are living in harmony. They've already settled and laid me a (tiny) egg despite the recent building going on closeby


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

Can I just ask how you find keeping the birds with a sand covered floor? I use wood chip at the mo, but just it's probably a good idea as you can clean the sand. I have to throw mine away every 4 weeks ish


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sand is great but there's a but in there. Unless it can be washed it becomes terribly dusty after a couple of years. I never had mites on my birds while they were on sand but it began to lose its effectiveness after a while because of the dust.


----------



## Lohmann (Sep 30, 2016)

lem13 said:


> Can I just ask how you find keeping the birds with a sand covered floor? I use wood chip at the mo, but just it's probably a good idea as you can clean the sand. I have to throw mine away every 4 weeks ish


My avairy has a cement floor to protect the birds(we have massive murderous rats in our area), so I have to put sand to make it cofortable for them. I have actually tried both river sand and regular soil. River sand/building sand is far better, for a start it looks so good with the birds and I find it is a heavier grain so it doesn't get dusty like regular garden soil.

We had building going on so I kind of stole all their sand for the birds. It's not expensive if you buy a heap of it from builders. Buying individual bags from the nursery is pricey though.In terms of cleaning;I just have to sweep off the top layer.

Hope that helps


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm in Florida and my chickens are literally on that sugar sand. But as far as cleaning, most stuff just disappears into the sand. I do rake the top and put lime down here and there. In my coop I have shavings.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had my sand inside and outside. The inside is what became the problem. Mother nature took care of keeping the outside clean.

I guess I should have mentioned that. I just thought you all knew that's what I was talking about.


----------



## lem13 (Dec 15, 2015)

I might try it then as my coop floor is concrete as well with a brick surround. Can get shovel with holes in that acts as a sieve so be easy to to separate the chicken waste


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What kind of parrots do you have?I have 5 birds-parakeet,Quaker parrot,2 Blue Crowned Conures and an African Gray.Have been around birds my whole life.Which reminds me I was going to post pics of the inside flock.


----------



## Lohmann (Sep 30, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> What kind of parrots do you have?I have 5 birds-parakeet,Quaker parrot,2 Blue Crowned Conures and an African Gray.Have been around birds my whole life.Which reminds me I was going to post pics of the inside flock.


I've also loved birds since I was young. I have 2 Meyers parrots (similar to the Senegals) but I don't think they are in any of the pictures and I have about 30 pigeons ( if you know pigeon types: most are old german owls,modenas,damascenes, danish saubians and a couple mixes)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just so you know, we enjoy non chicken pics too. hint hint


----------



## Lohmann (Sep 30, 2016)

Well, here's the some of the bird family


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I love those that look soft feathered in pic 5. The baby? There are not many you can't say are adorable but that little one has some growing to do into it's head. 

It looks like you've got one heck of set up and call it an aviary is very appropriate.

Thanks for the pics. Which breeds are which?


----------



## Lohmann (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks, I'm glad you like it!
1- old German owl
2- damascene
3-old German owl cross 
4- danish suabians
5- cross between father Modena in the next pic and mother German owl pigeon/damascene. One of my favourites. I should look into making it a new breed.
5- Modena's
And the Meyers parrot


----------



## Lohmann (Sep 30, 2016)

And yeah baby pigeons are the ugly kind of cute


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Love your set up!Wish I could keep everybody together like that.The parrot is really beautiful and so are the pigeons.I've always had hook bills until I got chickens.I promise to take pics today and post by tomorrow...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, you got quite a menagerie. I think baby pigeons are ugly too. They get so big right away too.


----------



## Lohmann (Sep 30, 2016)

Thanks chickenqueen and Karen.I would love to see those pics.


----------

